# Cubing in Tennessee



## Owen Morrison (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi! Anyone else from TN?


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

OMG finally, i am in Donelson.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 19, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> OMG finally, i am in Donelson.


I am in Thompson's station, yeah there doesn't seem to be many TN cubers!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

Would you want to meet up? I am only 14, so i can't drive anywhere, but f you want i can meet a Caliber Coffe Co. Its biking distance from my house.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

Or maybe the Donelson Library, that works too. Just for internet saftey wise, how old are you?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 19, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> Or maybe the Donelson Library, that works too. Just for internet saftey wise, how old are you?


I'm Owen's brother so I live here too!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

nice, we should definetly meet up


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> Or maybe the Donelson Library, that works too. Just for internet saftey wise, how old are you?


He's 12.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

I know, but who are you? u in TN?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Not me. I'm not even in the US.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

Then how do u know


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 19, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> Then how do u know


probably looked at his profile


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

When you go on the "about" page on their profile, you see their birthday.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

i made mine so i was 19, but i am actually 14


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

can u guys help me find a zz method 3x3 on the forum? (video if possible)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> i made mine so i was 19, but i am actually 14


I mean, I said I was 20...


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> can u guys help me find a zz method 3x3 on the forum? (video if possible)


J perm has a good tutorial. And the "ZZ" link in my signature is the best resource.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

r u actually


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

No.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

ok thx


----------



## Mxcubes (Sep 5, 2020)

Nobody has posted on here in a while, but I’m also from Tennessee.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 5, 2020)

lol my acc is actually 33, but im 10


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 5, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> lol my acc is actually 33, but im 10


So? Why did you post it here?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 5, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> So? Why did you post it here?


Read the previous posts.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Read the previous posts.


Ik, but at least they are from Tennessee, other than WCC


----------

